# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΟΛΩΝΑ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΥ

## ΛΕΟΝ

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΤΩ.
Ο ΓΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ 8ΕΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΛΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ
ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΜΩ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΛΩΝΑ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΥ
ΕΠΙ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΘΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ 
ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ
ΡΕΛΛΕ-ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΗΣΤΗΣ Η ΑΛΛΟ? ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΗ 
ΒΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΛΩΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΕΘΕΙΜΕΝΑ(ΦΩΤΟ).ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ
ΕΥΘΗΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΥ -ΤΩΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ Η ΑΛΛΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ 
ΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ?

----------


## stom

Στη φωτο φαινεται ενα καπακι κολλημενο με μονωτικη ταινια..
Αν και δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο (και ασφαλες) ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να χωρεσε ο ωμος 8 χρονου παιδιου στην τρυπα που φαινεται στην φωτογραφια.
Χερι ισως.
Το οτι επαθε ηλεκτροπληξια πως το συμπεραινουμε?

Ο δημος ευθυνεται για τη συντηρηση της κολωνας, (οπως και για τις λακουβες που υπαρχουν στους δρομους), και θεωρητικα μπορεις να υποβαλλεις μηνυση.

ΥΓ Γραφε με μικρα.

----------


## Capacitor

Σκισε τους.Παρε τους και τα σωβρακα.
Δεν θυμαμαι ποσες κολωνες εχω δει με ανοιχτα καπακια σαν αυτο

----------


## Nemmesis

> Σκισε τους.Παρε τους και τα σωβρακα.
> Δεν θυμαμαι ποσες κολωνες εχω δει με ανοιχτα καπακια σαν αυτο




πωπω... βρομαει τεστοστερονη... no offence αλλα που φερες στο μυαλο την τουμπα (αρε μεγαλια ) :Lol:

----------


## Capacitor

Μιλαμε για ηλεκτροπληξια φιλτατε και οχι για αστεια πραγματα.οταν λες τουμπα?

----------


## Phatt

Οταν λεει Τουμπα μαλλον κατι Παοκτσιδικο του ερχεται στο νου.
Και γω εχω δει απειρες φορες τετοια και χειροτερα σε κολωνες, το μεγιστο που εχω δει ειναι να ειναι τα καλωδια τελειως εξω απο την κολωνα.
Νομιζω οτι ειναι στην αρμοδιοτητα του εκαστοτε Δημου, χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος.Εισαι τυχερος εξ'αρχης που το παιδακι την γλιτωσε τοσο φτηνα...

----------


## aeonios

Mην τους χαρίζεστε καθόλου:

http://www.synigoros.gr/contact_submit.htm

----------


## antonis_p

καλείς την αστυνομια,
γινεται καταγραφή συμβάντος,
ο αστυνομικός περιγράφει την κατάσταση που περιγράφει και η φωτό,
και μετα ο δικηγόρος ξέρει πως θα τους σκίσει...

----------


## stom

Μαρεσει που εχετε παρει θεση terminator χωρις να εχουμε γνωση του γεγονοτος.
Εγινε οντως ηλεκτροπληξια? Πως? απο αυτη την τρυπα? Και με τον ωμο?
Κατι δεν κολαει. Και αμα δεν κολλαει, στο τελος θα μεινει με τα δικηγορικα εξοδα....

----------


## Capacitor

> Μαρεσει που εχετε παρει θεση terminator χωρις να εχουμε γνωση του γεγονοτος.
> Εγινε οντως ηλεκτροπληξια? Πως? απο αυτη την τρυπα? Και με τον ωμο?
> Κατι δεν κολαει. Και αμα δεν κολλαει, στο τελος θα μεινει με τα δικηγορικα εξοδα....



Γνωση του γεγονοτος απο που θελεις να εχεις?Απο την Τρεμη ή απο εκθεση της αστυνομιας?
Εδω βγαινει ο πατερας του και καταγγελει ενα τετοιο γεγονος.Λες να μας λεει μυθοπλασιες ?Ας μας πει και αυτος την εξελιξη του ατυχηματος

----------


## xifis

αληθεια η απορια μου κ μενα ειναι πως αποδεικνυεται οτι οντως εγινε ηλεκτροπληξια κ δεν θελει πχ το παιδακι να τραβηξει την προσοχη των γονιων του.ολοι ειμασταν παιδια,ολοι ειπαμε κατι καποτε για να φρικαρουν οι μεγαλοι!ειτε με μας πρωταγωνιστες ειτε με αλλους.

με αλλα λογια 8ελω να πω πως ασχετως του τι εγινε,χωρις καποιο επισημο εγγραφο πως μπορει να αποδειχθει το γεγονος?

αρα,μονο το οτι εχει τρυπα η κολονα αποδυκνυεται,κ ισως παθει καποιος απο ηλεκτροπληξια μεχρι τετανο απτα 10 κιλα σκουριας πουχει πανω.αυτο ακουγεται πιο πειστικο.αυτο δε το ειδατε?

----------


## stom

Απλως ζηταω περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες για το το εγινε.
Καποιος ζηταει τη γνωμη μας για το τι να κανει. Το να λεμε ανευθυνα πηγαινε και κανε μηνυση, σκιστους κλπ ειναι ευκολο. Ελατε λιγο στη θεση του.
Ετσι ευκολα αρχιζεις τις μηνυσεις?
Υπαρχει και μια περιπτωση, αν πχ το παιδι φορουσε πλαστικα παπουτσια να ειχε φορτιστει αρκετα και ακουμπωντας στη κολωνα να εκφορτιστηκε στον ωμο, κατι που του προκαλεσε τσιμπημα, και ισως φοβο, απεχει ομως απο την ηλεκτροπληξια.

ΥΓ Στο γραφειο απο τοτε που βαλαμε laminated πατωμα οποτε πλησιασεις πορτα τρως και μια γερή. Επικινδυνο δεν ειναι, ενοχλητικο ομως ειναι.
Εχω δει αναλογα πραγματα να γινονται με skate-boards. Το τοξο ηταν πανω απο 5 cm και ποναγε αρκετα.... Ειδικα τη νυχτα ηταν πολυ εντυπωσιακο.

----------


## ΛΕΟΝ

1.-με τον ωμο του ηρθε σε επαφη με την κολωνα και οχι με την τρυπα.
2.-δεν μου λετε τιποτε για τα μετρα ασφαλειας που θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν η οχι.(ρελε μετασχηματιστες κ.λ.π
3.-ειναι απολυτα βεβαιο οτι υπηρχε διαροη.
4.-σας στελνω και αλλες φωτο που δειχνουν την εξελιξη του 
προβληματος
1η φωτο δεν υπαρχει καπακι.
2η φωτο την κουκουλοσαν με μια σακουλα μετα το ατυχημα.
3η φωτο οπως ειναι σημερα.

----------


## HFProject

Το background στη photo1 και στη photo2 είναι διαφορετικό ;

----------


## stom

Ως προς το θεμα ρελε/μετασχηματιστης απομονωσης δεν προβλεπεται κατι τετοιο απο τους κανονισμους.
Ειναι πολυ περιεργη αυτη η διαρροη.
Μιλαμε για κολωνα μεταλλικη που μπαινει στο εδαφος. Αυτο ειναι απο μονο του μια καλη γειωση.
Ακομα και αν καποιο καλωδιο ακουμπουσε πανω στην κολωνα, το ρευμα θα εφευγε στη γη, χωρις να γινεται απολυτως τιποτε οταν την ακουμπησει καποιος, ακομα και ξυπολυτος..
Οπως και ναχει.. Η πλαστικη σακκουλα, η τρυπα και το σημερινο δεσιμο με συρμα δεν εχουν να κανουν με το να την ακουμπισει κανεις με τον ωμο..
Πως ειναι βεβαιο οτι υπηρχε διαρροη?

----------


## Triton

Φίλε αρμόδιοι να σου απαντήσουν σ αυτό είναι μηχανολόγοι ηλεκτρολόγοι νομίζω ,που ξέρουν τους κανόνες ασφαλείας.
Κατά τη ταπεινή μου γνώμη όχι δεν χρειάζονται μετ/τες και ρελε γειώσεως.
Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι ένα καλά κλειστό καπάκι.Ειδικά σε ένα μέρος που απο ότι βλέπω παίζουν παιδάκια.
Ακόμη και το χέρι του να έβαλε μέσα,παιδί είναι.ποιος φταίει το παιδί ή ο συν τηρητής που αντί να το φτιάχνει κάπου έπινε ούζα ?

----------


## weather1967

> Φίλε αρμόδιοι να σου απαντήσουν σ αυτό είναι μηχανολόγοι ηλεκτρολόγοι νομίζω ,που ξέρουν τους κανόνες ασφαλείας.
> Κατά τη ταπεινή μου γνώμη όχι δεν χρειάζονται μετ/τες και ρελε γειώσεως.
> Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι ένα καλά κλειστό καπάκι.Ειδικά σε ένα μέρος που απο ότι βλέπω παίζουν παιδάκια.
> Ακόμη και το χέρι του να έβαλε μέσα,παιδί είναι.ποιος φταίει το παιδί ή ο συν τηρητής που αντί να το φτιάχνει κάπου έπινε ούζα ?



Συμφωνώ 100 % με τον Χρήστο ,ετσι ακριβώς ειναι ,και να συμπληρώσω και σωστες περασμενες καλωδιωσεις εσωτερικα στην κολωνα μην ειναι μεσα τα καλωδια γυμνα και γινει ενα σωμα η κολωνα ,και με καπακι κλειστο ακομα

----------


## patridas595

> Συμφωνώ 100 % με τον Χρήστο ,ετσι ακριβώς ειναι ,και να συμπληρώσω και σωστες περασμενες καλωδιωσεις εσωτερικα στην κολωνα μην ειναι μεσα τα καλωδια γυμνα και γινει ενα σωμα η κολωνα ,και με καπακι κλειστο ακομα




Εδώ έχω δεί παρόμοια κολόνα όχι απλά να μην είναι μονωμένα τα καλώδια με ρακόρ,Αλλά να είναι με πολύκλωνο ΔΙΠΛΟ άσπρο καλώδιο 0,75 απο αυτό που βάζουν στα φωτιστικά,και από πάνω 3 λάμπες 125 W ατμών υδραργύρου.
Τι αντοχές,τι ασφάλεια να έχει αυτό το πράγμα.Όπως κ ήταν λογικά κάποια στιγμή όλες είχαν σημάδια από φωτιά.
Μα καλά κανέναν 5 χρόνο βάζουν να περάσει καλώδια;  :Cursing:

----------

